# Steelhead set ups



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

What type of line(s) are you guys using for steelhead? Test and brand please

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Tara said:


> What type of line(s) are you guys using for steelhead? Test and brand please
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Fly leader, Spinning mainline, or leader. Surf or river? 

Just trying to narrow down your question so you can get useful answers.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> Fly leader, Spinning mainline, or leader. Surf or river?


Spinning, main and leader, river

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I would say 8 to 10lb. for mainline and 6lb. for leader. River drifting or surf with spawn and a pyramid. Bobber fishing you might bump up to 12 lb for mainline. Also depends on the length and rating for the rod you are using. 

I'm sure you will get plenty of varying advice.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

10-14 lb mainline (Pline or Maxima), 6-10 lb flouro leader (pline or seagar), rarely use 6lb unless super low and clear. 

A lot depends on conditions and location.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

10' MedLight 6# main; 4# leader
8.5' MedHeavy 8-10# main; 6-8# leader depending on stained or clear water

Drift fishing spawn or fly. Leave 7" or so of tag end from a Uni knot on barrel swivel for 1/8 oz to 1 oz egg sinker held on with one or two No. 7 split shot. If weight gets snagged it pulls off before line breaks for a quick re weighting. 24 - 30" leader, quick snell on plain Kahle then Uni knot to barrel swivel; fly uni knots. Bobber, shorter leader cut tag end and use appropriate split shot.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

OnHoPr said:


> 10' MedLight 6# main; 4# leader
> 8.5' MedHeavy 8-10# main; 6-8# leader depending on stained or clear water
> 
> Drift fishing spawn or fly. Leave 7" or so of tag end from a Uni knot on barrel swivel for 1/8 oz to 1 oz egg sinker held on with one or two No. 7 split shot. If weight gets snagged it pulls off before line breaks for a quick re weighting. 24 - 30" leader, quick snell on plain Kahle then Uni knot to barrel swivel; fly uni knots. Bobber, shorter leader cut tag end and use appropriate split shot.


Do you use flouro leader and mono main line?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

This was back in the old days of the 80s and 90s. I just used Trilene XL on both. This was on the Au Sable and and an East side unmentionable. The unmentionable got the 8.5' because long distance casting wasn't as necessary as power holding a fish to a hole or run and walking through tag alders. The Au Sable needed longer casting such as the noodle rods. The longer noodle rods used 4# and 2# test sometimes even lighter. I am not knowledgeable about this new flouro stuff. With the right rod n drag those combos will hole 30" + fish. Same concept still works. If it is higher dirtier or more stained water the heavier line can be more appropriate matching the needed casting distance. If you have a spare spool/s loaded to conditions a quick spool change is really easy.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I use a 12 lb main line maxima ultragreen. i use a 8 lb leader again maxima ug, sometimes i will use 10 and sometimes 6, mostly 8 tho. i fish on bottom using the tag end method mentioned above. then i snell yarn into a little egg of your choice of color. if i have spawn ill use a bare hook with a bag. but mostly just snelled yarn, cheap and simple. and i can re tie it in about 5 mins.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I run 8lb Stren mainline and 6lb floracarbon leader with a bobber and what ever shot I need. I am old school lol.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Just keep it simple and go with 8lb main, 6lb lead for bottom bouncing and 10lb main, 8lb lead for bobbers. If you decide to use a float line for bobber fishing, than 15lb bloodrun works well and is easy to use. Good luck.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I float fish almost exclusively when fishing steelies and have only been doing it 2 years, but here is I find what works for me and why. I use 16lb Sunline Fine Float II Monofilament Line for mainline and anywhere from 4-10 lb Maxima fluorocarbon for leader. I like the heavier mainline so my leader almost always breaks before the main line and I try to attach my float to the mainline so that I rarely lose floats. Also as a beginner the higher visibility of the thicker line makes me more conscious about my line management and learning how to read and float current. The lb test I use for leader depends on water clarity. I find having a light enough leader and running a good shot pattern are one of the biggest differences between getting bit and not.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Just keep it simple and go with 8lb main, 6lb lead for bottom bouncing and 10lb main, 8lb lead for bobbers. If you decide to use a float line for bobber fishing, than 15lb bloodrun works well and is easy to use. Good luck.


Thanks. I'm terrible with bottom bouncing. Only ever caught them floating 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I run 8lb. mono most of the time on my bottom bouncing rigs. I do run 6lb. on a lighter rod when the water level is low and clear. Color is your choice, but I prefer hi-vis or green mainline since I can't see the clear stuff beyond about 5 feet, and I pay a lot of attention to what my line is doing. I run more 8lb. fluorocarbon for leader material than anything, but used 6lb. green mono with good results in the past.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

8lb cxx (pline), 8lb pline floro


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

8lb cxx (pline), 8lb pline floro


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well, as you can see there are about as many different set ups, and there are fishermen. I am of the K.I.S.S. method. Keeping it simple is the way to go. There are times when I use 8# maxima ultragreen and just snap on a simple split shot of the size I need to different equally with the speed of the current, or a little slower. There are times I'll use a float, especially if it is a loggy area. There is an easy way to do that, if you like to move around that is. Just take an extra spool for your leader, have it spooled with the heavier line, as you can see 10# or more is the choice, re-rig for float fishing and have at it. 

The very best advice I can give, learn to read water. I'm telling you, you can miss fish by missing the spot by a few inches. Case in point, last year I was fishing a river near here, and I was disappointed to see 3 guys pinning in my favorite hole. Well that's just my tough luck, but I watched for a few minutes and noticed these guys weren't hitting the spot on the spot. A few minutes later, these guys walked past me and stated they didn't get anything. I went right to the exact spot they just left and landed 2 within 20 minutes. Yes there are times when the line makes a difference, but I'm of the opinion that we give steelhead a lot more credit than we should. They are in the river now for a reason, they're eating, now it's just a matter of getting food in front of them, and they'll usually bite. No, you can't throw a big chunck of tackle at em, that will spook them, but you can catch pretty easily by learning a few basic things. If you're concerned about what a bite feels like, I suggest try fishing at nite in a really dark area, you'll real quick what a bite feels like.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

For bottom bouncing I use 8# Sufix Elite in clear with 6# Maxima Ultra Green for leader material.
For bobber fishing I would recommend 12# Sufix Elite with 8# Sunline Super Sniper FC which is a fluorocarbon for a leader. When using 12# main line, make sure your reel will hold 100 yards of line at a minimum, if it wont , move down to 10 main. I never use fluorocarbon for a main line.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I will say this. I bought a new steel rod this year and am in love with it. Perfect for Bob's and drifting spawn or flies. Absolutely perfect for steel (and even cohos). Its a 10'6 St Croix avid, wasn't expensive (270.00$) and has a lifetime warranty. So if anyone is looking for something new, check it out.

Burgundy


----------



## Troutstkr (Oct 6, 2018)

I fish rivers w hardware mostly, 8lb trilene xl.


----------

